# This is a NEWB question...... What is the best line to use?



## whj812 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have betrayed my Pflueger Spinning reels and bought the Half Off BPS Tourney baitcaster. 

Im new when it comes to baitcasters, and need to know what is the best choice for line. I like a limber castable line on my spinning reels. I am looking for something similar for the baitcaster. On my Spinning setups I use Sufix ProMix, and am a fan of the Sufix brand line. 

Primarily I will be using the bait caster for crankbaits and jerkbaits. 

Any help would be appreciated!!

Pointers for setting up and using a baitcast reel would be great to!!!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 29, 2008)

I have only used braid on baitcasters for the past 5 years or so. I have however used the sufix promix on a spinning reel and really liked it. Many people probably disagree, but I feel I backlash less with braided lines on a baitcaster. Another advantage to using braid on a baitcaster is that it is so durable you can yank on loop in a backlash and not end up ruining your line by the time you get the backlash out. A limp mono with low memory would be your best bet for learning. Promix would be fine. 

Start out slow when practicing. Stick with heavier lures at first, you wont have to really load up the rod when you cast. Set the centrifugal by holding your rod tip high and letting the bait drop to the ground. The bait should be able to hit the ground without overrunning the spool. If your reel has magforce, set it pretty high, and work your way down. My best piece of advice is to start slow and don't try to launch the bait as far as you can....this sounds obvious but I see a lot of people trying to show off and get wicked backlashes.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 29, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I see a lot of people trying to show off and get wicked backlashes.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 29, 2008)

Of course this includes me because I refuse to uses a centrifugal brake or magforce anymore....my casts are either great of horrible.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 29, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I see a lot of people trying to show off and get wicked backlashes.


 Yea but i bet they looked cool doin it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 29, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Of course this includes me because I refuse to uses a centrifugal brake or magforce anymore....my casts are either great of horrible.



I would never call your casts showing off!

I have called them other things and the language that you use when you backlash is scary indeed


----------



## redbug (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I think that if you are just starting out with a baitcasting reel I would stay away from braid. YOU WILL GET BACKLASHES When first starting out. YOU WIL GET NASTY..NEED TO CUT YOUR LINE BACKLASHES so just use some cheap mono to get the hang of the reel spend A few hours casting it with 14lb to 20lb test the heavier line will REDUCE your backlashes. Work the the magnetic brake and us your thumb to control the reel speed. don't try too muscle the cast after you get the hang of it you could switch to braid if you wanted to.
Also go to the knitting section at walmart and buy a crochet hook small size it will help you pick out your many backlashes

good luck 
have patience
you will get it

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Feb 29, 2008)

slim357 said:


> jkbirocz said:
> 
> 
> > I see a lot of people trying to show off and get wicked backlashes.
> ...



LMAO! 

The massive cast...The swear, then 10 minutes of silence! Been there, Done that, seen it first hand! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Feb 29, 2008)

Red Bug is dead on! Go 15 or 17lb XT and learn by tossing 1/2 oz Rattletraps and Chatterbaits(style). For me I found that sidearm came easier to me and I couldn't cast overhand for the first season(of not a lot of fishing). If you backlash at the start of the cast crank up some brakes(centrifugal or magnetic), if you're backlashing at the end then you're not stopping(or feathering) your spool with your thumb. I was afraid to run braid for 2 seasons because of the cost.


----------



## Pont (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, I am a huge fan of seaguar invizx. Except floro doesn't like the cold so i usually don't put it on until 2nd week of april. However for a throw away line that I can use for a month or so, (especially for a beginner) is the Stren High Impact mono. It's the stuff you buy at wal-mart for 6.99 for 1250yds. 1250yds should get you through your learning phase. It's good on spinning reels too and it is very abrasive resistant. other than that, I'm all seaguar invisx baby!


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 1, 2008)

i always look cool, even when i have the inevitable wicked backlash.
its genetics!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree with Pont. I always have a few spools of BigGame or HighImpact line laying around from 12 to 40lb. Its cheap and its strong. Its not the limpest line around by any means and a lot of guys probably frown upon it, but for the price, its great. Also, it comes in such large quantities that you can afford to switch your line around a little if you need a reel for a different application. As for the casting...Jake put it pretty well. Start slow and be patient. I would use 1/2oz baits that you know you can cast well at first. This way, if you start to get an overrun, the cast will have enough distance to pull it out once you thumb the spool a little. YOu will see what I mean. Good luck!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 1, 2008)

I never backlash......... NEVER!!!!!!, I might have the occasional professional over run tho............... But even then, Ive gotten so good at picking them out, that i can even untangle a monster over run that'll make most men just cut the line and re spool


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> I never backlash......... NEVER!!!!!!, I might have the occasional professional over run tho............... But even then, Ive gotten so good at picking them out, that i can even untangle a monster over run that'll make most men just cut the line and re spool



LMAO!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 1, 2008)

I liken my skills to the karate kid, cause i can do it blind folded and with chopsticks!!! Hehehehe seriously whj dont start with braid, go mono. The only reason i can pickout backlashes good is cause I started with braid and I would backlash the #$%# out of it. Not wanting to waste the line i would pick it out, some were so bad it took me over 1/2 hour to pickout


----------

